# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Amazing Farm Spots (With overflow Relloging)

## ivansouza

Hi guys, i wanted to make a new post with all the previous spots for farming, and add a couple new ones, i hope you enjoy ! And send me more spots i will +REP you  :Cool: 

You can logout (even in combat) if you server has an overflow, if not just transfer to another server for free and keep the farming

This table really helps, but i will try to get some tricks to do it faster
TABLE

Adding MAPS to make it easier to spot the Locations

Queensdale
Metrica Province


*++GENERAL COLLECTIBLES++*

*-Tiny Venom Sac* (Queensdale,Altar's Winding) - There is a VETERAN spider exactly where i am, just eat something with +Magic Find, break the 3 EGGs around the stalagmite and aoe the big spiders down, Logout (incombat), relog, repeat.

*-Small Fangs* - Kill the Grups around, no trick though, except that the spiders attack the grubs and vice versa




*++COOKING++*

*-Potato Farm* (Metrica Province,Akk Wilds) - Gotta jump some stairs to get to the floating island, no mobs guarding it


*-Pumpkin Farm* (Tarnished Coast,Lostwrek Waypoint) - Its a TROLL camp with a Veteran nearby, you can farm without aggro him.


*-Strawberry Farm* (Kessex Hills, Isgarren View IP) - Ettins nearby, easy to kill/avoid



*++WOOD++*

*-Seasoned Wood* (Dredgehaunt Cliffs,Wide Expanse) - 4 of them.



*++RICH ORE NODES++*

*-Copper* (Metrica Province, Hexane Regrade)


(Queensdale, from another topic: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...opper-ore.html)


*-Rich Silver*
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...lver-spot.html (i think its better to link the post instead of getting his image)

(Diessa Plateau, Blasted Moors) - From http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...-ore-spot.html



02/09 - Changed some Screenshots

----------


## Madripper

Great guide, those spider hatchlings really helped me out. I was trying to find jute spots to farm, no luck so far.
Thanx

----------


## bopoiu

ok ccol what bat can we use with that ^ 

or are you doing this manually

----------


## Neymar

> ok ccol what bat can we use with that ^ 
> 
> or are you doing this manually


You seem obsessed with finding a bot that does everything for you right now. The game has officially been out for 3 days. Give it time. There will be bots made to do this sort of thing. In the mean time just try your best to level up to 80 so WHEN the decent bots do come out you are ready to take full advantage of them. 

To OP, this is a good guide. Perhaps you should keep it updated if you find more spots  :Smile:  all these are low level items and so the high end cooks won't have too much use for these. But great finds anyway!

----------


## bopoiu

> You seem obsessed with finding a bot that does everything for you right now. The game has officially been out for 3 days. Give it time. There will be bots made to do this sort of thing. In the mean time just try your best to level up to 80 so WHEN the decent bots do come out you are ready to take full advantage of them. 
> 
> To OP, this is a good guide. Perhaps you should keep it updated if you find more spots  all these are low level items and so the high end cooks won't have too much use for these. But great finds anyway!


im very enthousiast in deed . I know better bot will come witn time. 

im just tring to find onw atm taht will work ok and dont know if this one is working ok could you answer^

----------


## ivansouza

> You seem obsessed with finding a bot that does everything for you right now. The game has officially been out for 3 days. Give it time. There will be bots made to do this sort of thing. In the mean time just try your best to level up to 80 so WHEN the decent bots do come out you are ready to take full advantage of them. 
> 
> To OP, this is a good guide. Perhaps you should keep it updated if you find more spots  all these are low level items and so the high end cooks won't have too much use for these. But great finds anyway!


I will try to keep it up to date, thank you.

Pumpkin is a 200-300 cooking material and im 64 atm, will try to get more spots.

----------


## pewpewxx

> I will try to keep it up to date, thank you.
> 
> Pumpkin is a 200-300 cooking material and im 64 atm, will try to get more spots.


+Rep 
Also you can download Brady's Gameguide there are many other locations, don't know if this would be leeching?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ivansouza

> +Rep 
> Also you can download Brady's Gameguide there are many other locations, don't know if this would be leeching?


I have the guide, will read it, add the spots and link to the powt i downloaded the guide from.

Thank you

----------

